# 10lb pork butt this weekend, need some prep advice



## buzzman23 (Nov 14, 2011)

So i am doing a nice 10lb boston butt this weekend and of course im all excited, cant wait to fire the smoker up, but im not sure whether i should marinate and inject or brine and inject the butt....i want the juiciest tastiest mess i can produce


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 14, 2011)

I inject with apple juice and a rub.  1TBS rub to 1 cup juice.  I rub down outside well and marinate all in fridge overnight.  I give it another coat of rub in the morning jsut before going to the smoker.  I foil at about 155-160F and finish to pull at 205-210F.  Place in a cooler wrapped in towels for minumum of 1 hr and the juice will redistribute though the meat.  Yummmm


----------



## berninga87 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've never injected a butt before. The meat has always been so juicy I never felt the need, but It definitely cant hurt! I usually just coat it in rub the day before I smoke, wrap it in plastic and let the rub flavors work their way into the meat. Like Rick said as long as you pull at 200F+ and give it time to rest, it will make for a very juicy and delicious mess. Also, I haven't tried this yet, but I've heard others recommend keeping a drip pan under the butt, and once it's finished cooking, get those drippings in the fridge. That way by the time the pork has been rested and pulled, you can skim the hardened fat off the top of the leftover drippings, and have even more juices to add!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 15, 2011)

If you do inject it remember you will have to get it thru the danger zone in 4 hours. If you don't inject it or put your temp probe in until 3 or 4 hours into the smoke, you don't need to worry about that rule.


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 15, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> If you do inject it remember you will have to get it thru the danger zone in 4 hours. If you don't inject it or put your temp probe in until 3 or 4 hours into the smoke, you don't need to worry about that rule.


  Like AL said  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I inject the smaller butts (4-6lbs) but I like to go low&slow so I don't inject the larger ones

for the reasons AL stated.

Good luck and remember the camera


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 15, 2011)

What Al & Raptor said--------And Don't Forget The Qview!!!

Just kidding, I know you make nice Qview & BearViews!

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 15, 2011)

Here's how I do them..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/57139/basic-pulled-pork-smoke   I dont spray it tho .. the lid stays on the smoker.

Don't forget the finishing sauce!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork-by-soflaquer

  Craig


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 15, 2011)

Buzzman,Butts are forgiving and easy to make great munching. The others have led you in a good direction for rubbing and injecting

I do a lot of butts for the Family and Friends, I do the simple way,I don't inject anything but Rub,in the smoker at a temp. of 225*f and probed for monitoring the IMT. Then I leave it *shut* until my temp. shows 190* to 200*f IMT and rest for an hour then Pull , add finishing sauce and enjoy.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and...


----------



## tom c (Nov 15, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> If you do inject it remember you will have to get it thru the danger zone in 4 hours. If you don't inject it or put your temp probe in until 3 or 4 hours into the smoke, you don't need to worry about that rule.





raptor700 said:


> Like AL said
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bearcarver said:


> What Al & Raptor said--------And Don't Forget The Qview!!!
> 
> Just kidding, I know you make nice Qview & BearViews!
> 
> Bear





fpnmf said:


> Here's how I do them..
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/57139/basic-pulled-pork-smoke   I dont spray it tho .. the lid stays on the smoker.
> 
> ...


X2

No need to inject,  

If you try the finishing scauce one time you will use it every time.


----------



## berninga87 (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## sqwib (Nov 16, 2011)

Just posted this on another thread,

Butts are a wonderful thing to smoke or "Q" they don't need much help to taste awesome.
They do not need any help in retaining moisture.
I use a basic rub, because I like a tasty bark, no mustard.
You could also use a little garlic, onion powder, salt, and pepper this will go a long way on a butt.
Rubs, injecting and brining are not necessary for a flavorful pork but many will go this route.
One thing I do suggest is to reserve your drippings, defat and make a finishing sauce, it makes a huge difference in the final product.
Wood variety is a preference. I use cherry and white ash, because that's what I have, I will be using Hickory next "Q".
Internal and Chamber temperature, toweling/foiling and resting are key factors to a successful butt, toweling/foiling and resting is when the moisture is absorbed back into the meat, if you open the foil and there's liquid or a lot of steam, close it up and be patient. The meat should absorb all the juices.
Don't over complicate or over think things when doing a butt.
This info is assuming you are doing a basic pulled pork, the reason I say this because I have different methods when doing my, "Porchetta Italian market Place pulled pork" as well as my "Philly style pulled pork".


----------



## lugnutz (Nov 16, 2011)

rub it, love it, then smoke it low and long. 220-240ish and as long as it takes to make it to 195 internal. Don't foil!! You don't want mush bark.


----------



## buzzman23 (Nov 16, 2011)

ok ill run with the rub, let it sit, smoke it, no spray, quite simple, much easier, not looking to over complicate. and i actually decided to do 2 10lb butts for a family gathering and to have some to take to work.  thanks for all of the advice, and i used a finishing sauce on my first butt and it was great, def using the finishing sauce, again thanks all, Qview to come!


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 16, 2011)

About injecting and why I do it.  I inject with applejuice as a carrier for my rub.  I dont need a finishing sauce and the drippings are mixed back in after pulling for added flavour.  No you do not have to inject as butts are naturally moist but it has benefits.  I have never had a 10 lbs butt not get to 140F in under 4hrs and I smoke at 225-250 F.  I am cooking on a good cooker with even heat and that may be why I do not know.  There are many ways to do it but one thing is for sure.  Butts are forgiving for the most part and ohhhhhh so goooooood!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 17, 2011)

ShooterRick said:


> About injecting and why I do it.  I inject with applejuice as a carrier for my rub.  I dont need a finishing sauce and the drippings are mixed back in after pulling for added flavour.  No you do not have to inject as butts are naturally moist but it has benefits.  I have never had a 10 lbs butt not get to 140F in under 4hrs and I smoke at 225-250 F.  I am cooking on a good cooker with even heat and that may be why I do not know.  There are many ways to do it but one thing is for sure.  Butts are forgiving for the most part and ohhhhhh so goooooood!




OK guys, I'm quoting Rick, because what he said here is a very important thing, especially for Newbies. Rick is one of our resident "awesome smokers" (I myself have learned a lot from him over the last 2 years), and he injects his butts. He states that he has never had a butt take longer than 4 hours to get to 140˚ internal. That means he can inject all he wants & he can put the temp probe in even before he starts to smoke his butts, without any worries. He knows his smoker.

When we point out that if you inject a hunk of meat (Butt, Chucky, Brisket, etc), or probe it with a temp probe before starting to cook it, you have to get it from 40˚ to 135˚ in no longer than 4 hours, we are mainly talking to Newbies, and/or anyone who is not sure if they are going to get that hunk of meat to 135˚ in 4 hours. If you, like Rick & many veteran smokers, know your smoker well enough to not worry about that happening, you can go ahead and inject and/or probe that hunk of meat all you want.

Mine were often getting too close for comfort, so I do not inject, or probe until 3 hours in, at 225˚ smoker temp.

Bear


----------



## frosty (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't inject mine and they are delicious.  Putting them in the fridge overnight with the rub on them is super simple and saves me time.  Letting it rest at room temperature helps too before you place it on the ole' pit.  I have heard other say to sanitize your probes on the thermometer, but I simply wait like Bear does to add the probe later.  Never had a problem.

You will be fine if you follow the hints.  Good luck and remember the Q-view!!!  You will see a lot of people interested in  YOUR efforts.  ENJOY!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 17, 2011)

Frosty said:


> I don't inject mine and they are delicious.  Putting them in the fridge overnight with the rub on them is super simple and saves me time.  Letting it rest at room temperature helps too before you place it on the ole' pit.  I have heard other say to sanitize your probes on the thermometer, but I simply wait like Bear does to add the probe later.  Never had a problem.
> 
> You will be fine if you follow the hints.  Good luck and remember the Q-view!!!  You will see a lot of people interested in  YOUR efforts.  ENJOY!


I should add---I still sterilize my meat probe before probing (Pun not intended).

I just use one of those individually wrapped "Alcohol Prep Swabs" (Isopropyl alcohol 70%). Same things they use on your arm, before a shot.

Their real cheap at CVS in a box of 120.

Bear


----------



## justin85 (Nov 17, 2011)

GREAT info thanks!


----------



## checkerfred (Nov 17, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> I should add---I still sterilize my meat probe before probing (Pun not intended).
> 
> I just use one of those individually wrapped "Alcohol Prep Swabs" (Isopropyl alcohol 70%). Same things they use on your arm, before a shot.
> 
> ...



Great info!  I have a ton of these things laying around!  I have been using a bleach solution but this would be much easier!


----------

